# asking again...# of units to bill for Kenalog



## mjl903 (Mar 1, 2011)

I can't find this information anywhere..please help
How would you bill:

0.6 cc of Kenalog 40?   which converts to 24mg.

do you bill it as 3 units or 2 units. 

I am having a disagreement with the billing manager who says we should bill as 2 units,
I say 3 units.


Can anyone give me the link to verify this so I can have it in writing.

Thank you!!!


----------



## btadlock1 (Mar 1, 2011)

mjl903 said:


> I can't find this information anywhere..please help
> How would you bill:
> 
> 0.6 cc of Kenalog 40?   which converts to 24mg.
> ...



J3301 is for 10mg, so I'd go with 3 units. Depending on your local carrier's policy, you may be able to bill for the wasted drug as well. I'd check with the payer, though. Hope that helps!


----------



## btadlock1 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here's a link that explains it better than I did...

http://www.supercoder.com/articles/...u-may-charge-entire-partial-use-demerol-vial/


----------

